# Somebody needs to pull that Puppy - Lancaster Los Angeles



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Department of Animal Care & Control

That pup can't stay there!!!!


----------



## ilovelandonnrick (Oct 11, 2010)

Aww i wish i could


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

No longer listed, hope the little guy was adopted. There are 4 other sheps there, all adult, one soft eared........
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah but that soft eared dog is not a purebred shepherd. 
Department of Animal Care & Control
It's definitely a mix. I hope that he will find a good home though. i just wished those dogs weren't so far away. Seems like there is much more going on rescue and dog wise than over here.


----------

